# Estudio español (desde) hace 2 años.



## SpanishWorld

Hola,

Yo creo que #1 está bien y puedo decir como #2?

1. Hace 2 años que estudio español 

2. Estudio español hace 2 años.


o se usa como #3_?_
3. Estudio español desde hace 2 años.


----------



## Agró

Las tres opciones son correctas.


----------



## gengo

Another very common construction is:  Llevo 2 años estudiando español.


----------



## Agró

gengo said:


> Another very common construction is:  Llevo 2 años estudiando español.


----------



## SpanishWorld

Agró said:


> Las tres opciones son correctas.


Vea mi traducción: En # 2 el verbo está en el pasado, entonces cambia el significado?

1. Estudio español hace 2 años.
( I study Spanish for 2 years.)

2. Estudié español hace 2 años.
( I studied Spanish 2 years ago.)


----------



## Mister Draken

SpanishWorld said:


> Vea mi traducción: En # 2 el verbo está en el pasado, entonces cambia el significado?
> 
> 1. Estudio español hace 2 años.
> ( I study Spanish for 2 years.)
> 
> 2. Estudié español hace 2 años.
> ( I studied Spanish 2 years ago.)



Sí, cambia el significado.

1. Implica que todavía estudias español.
2. Implica que hace dos años estudiaste español, pero ya no lo estudias.

Creo que en todos los idiomas el presente y el pasado cambian el significado, ¿no?


----------



## gengo

SpanishWorld said:


> I study Spanish for 2 years.



That does not sound idiomatic to me.  In what situation would you say that?

The natural translation of "estudio español hace 2 años" is "I've been studying Spanish (for) two years."


----------



## SpanishWorld

gengo said:


> That does not sound idiomatic to me.  In what situation would you say that?
> 
> The natural translation of "estudio español hace 2 años" is "I've been studying Spanish (for) two years."


That means "He estado estudiando español (por/durante) dos años". We can simply say, "Estudio" using the present tense.


----------



## gengo

SpanishWorld said:


> That means "He estado estudiando español (por/durante) dos años".



That is perfectly correct, but natives don't usually say it that way.



SpanishWorld said:


> We can simply say, "Estudio" using the present tense.



Yes, I know.  There are several ways to translate "I've been studying Spanish (for) two years."  See them above in this thread. 

What I was asking about was "I study Spanish for 2 years."  If you are a native English speaker, I'm asking you to tell me when you would say that.  It sounds non-native to me.


----------



## Mister Draken

SpanishWorld said:


> That means "He estado estudiando español (por/durante) dos años". We can simply say, "Estudio" using the present tense.



Perdón, me tienes confundido. ¿Tu idioma nativo es el inglés y por consiguiente quieres saber cómo se traduce al castellano _I study Spanish for 2 years_? La frase en inglés, como dice Gengo, no es idiomática y por eso mismo él te preguntaba en qué situación la usarías.

CROSS POSTED


----------



## AmideLanval

SpanishWorld said:


> 2. Estudio español hace 2 años.


Así se dice en muchas regiones de habla hispana. Algunos insisten en que el "hace" deba ir precedido de un "desde", cosa que no me explico. La construcción "simplificada" goza de un uso ampliamente extendido (por no decir mayoritario) entre las lenguas romances. El casticismo está bien, pero tampoco hay que exagerar.


----------



## Rocko!

AmideLanval said:


> cosa que no me explico.


Tal y como ya dijeron en este hilo, es correcto decir la frase con _desde_ o sin _desde_. Sin embargo, dependiendo del contexto tendría que decirse de una manera o de la otra, al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Dymn

AmideLanval said:


> Algunos insisten en que el "hace" deba ir precedido de un "desde", cosa que no me explico.


A mí no me suena bien sin el "_desde_".


----------



## AmideLanval

Dymn said:


> A mí no me suena bien sin el "_desde_".


Ya les digo que, para algunos, una frase de este tipo sin su "desde" queda coja. A otros les suena de lo más natural. Unos y otros están en su derecho. Menos válido - y síntoma, si se me permite, de cierta "miopía filológica" - me parece censurar de plano la omisión del "desde". Con todo, gente hay que sí la condena. Controversia ésta que juzgué provechoso señalar en un hilo sobre tales expresiones.


----------



## Mister Draken

For what it is worth:

desde hace - Wikilengua

El Instituto Cervantes enseña español por todo el mundo desde hace 24 años


----------



## Peterdg

Dymn said:


> A mí no me suena bien sin el "_desde_".


A mí tampoco. Pero, por otro lado, ¿quién soy yo?


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> ¿quién soy yo?


Tú eres Pedro y sobre este foro… 😜

A mis oídos americanos también resulta chueca la variante sin “desde”, a pesar de lo frecuente que se ha vuelto por estos cerros, valles y llanuras.


----------



## Forero

Idiomatic use of "I study Spanish for 2 years":

_I am learning romance languages in cycles. I study Spanish for 2 years. Then I study French for 3 years and Italian for 2. (Then I go back to Spanish.)_

It just does not work to translate _hace_ as _for_. _Hace_ measures time up to the present; _for_ is more flexible. To indicate a time interval up to the present that began in the past, we use present perfect.


----------



## Sendro Páez

En primer lugar, SpanishWorld, corrijo los errores del texto de tu consulta. Haré las modificaciones mínimas para que exprese lo que todos creemos que quiere expresar:


SpanishWorld said:


> Hola*[EN ESTA POSICIÓN NUNCA ES COMA]*
> 
> Yo creo que *la frase (número) 1* está bien*, pero ¿*puedo decir*lo* como *(en) la 2*?
> 
> 1. Hace *dos* años que estudio español​​2. Estudio español hace *dos* años.​
> *¿O* se *puede decir* como *(en) la 3*_?_
> 
> 3. Estudio español desde hace *dos* años.​


La frase n.º 1 es correcta; la 2, no, pero la 3 presenta la corrección que la 2 necesita. Así pues, la 1 y la 3 son maneras alternativas de decir lo mismo. Esto se corresponde con el artículo que trajo Mister Draken desde el sitio de Wikilengua.

Como hablante, yo empleo la 1 y la 3 por igual, o eso creo (no hago estadísticas sobre este asunto). Sin embargo, como profesor, enseño la 3 mucho antes que la 1, así que es la que te recomiendo usar siempre... hasta que tu español mejore. El motivo es que la estructura gramatical de la primera es más complicada. Dejémoslo ahí.

Creo que el tema es suficientemente amplio e interesante contestando solo a la primera consulta de SpanishWorld, así que intentaré no contestar a lo demás, pero sí añadiré un par de ideas gramaticales que, pienso, pueden ser útiles:

— Como implícitamente ha dicho Forero, las oraciones impersonales con el verbo _hacer_ como la que tenemos aquí («hace dos años») sirven para establecer hitos temporales del pasado referidos al presente: son hitos temporales relativos. (Por cierto, podríamos considerar estas construcciones locuciones temporales demostrativas —como _antes de ayer_—, pues no tienen significado si el contexto no se lo da). También existen hitos temporales absolutos, de modo que el mensaje de la frase 3 podría darse así: _Estudio español desde 2020_. En la frase 1, sin embargo, no puede hacerse este cambio: otra razón para dejarles esta fórmula a los hablantes expertos.

— Creo que para entender (y digo entender, no traducir) algo como «hace dos años» un angloparlante debe pensar en '_two years ago_' en primer lugar. Empezar por '_for two years_' es una idea casi tan mala como pensar en '_does_' o '_makes_'. Repito: comprender primero, traducir después.


----------



## AmideLanval

Sendro Páez said:


> La frase n.º 1 es correcta; la 2, no.


Insisto; será incorrecta en España, pero la construcción que en ella ofende a los ibéricos es corriente en otros muchos países. No me extrañaría (apreciación mía subjetiva, lo sé) que en unos añitos la Real Academia la declarara "americanismo".


----------



## Rocko!

AmideLanval said:


> para algunos, una frase de este tipo sin su "desde" queda coja.


Yo creo que corres el riesgo de que siempre quede coja, y es mejor no arriesgarse.

Yo te acepto la #2 solamente como una forma invertida de la #1 y con el requisito de que la frase entera se entienda como un ¡pero...! Me explico:

(_Pero, pero, pero_) _hace dos años *QUE* estudio español → ¡estudio español hace dos años, carajos!_

Pero no sería natural para mí que 'de buenas a primeras' vinieras y me dijeras “estudio español hace dos años” para iniciar una conversación o para responderme una pregunta. En estos casos  yo diría o esperaría que me dijeran “*desde* hace dos años”.

No veo por qué alguien podría preferir la opción sin _desde_ que, aunque fuese la más usada en alguna zona, no es la más adecuada. Y cojea.


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> Idiomatic use of "I study Spanish for 2 years":
> 
> _I am learning romance languages in cycles. I study Spanish for 2 years. Then I study French for 3 years and Italian for 2. (Then I go back to Spanish.)_



Agreed, but it is clear that that is not what the OP was thinking of (based on the use of "hace," etc.), and instead was referring to the idea of "the length of time that I have been studying SP is two years."  The simple present tense can't be used for that meaning.


----------



## AmideLanval

Rocko! said:


> Pero no sería natural para mí que 'de buenas a primeras' vinieras y me dijeras “estudio español hace dos años” para iniciar una conversación o para responderme una pregunta. En estos casos  yo diría o esperaría que me dijeran “*desde* hace dos años”.
> 
> No veo por qué alguien podría preferir la opción sin _desde_ que, aunque fuese la más usada en alguna zona, no es la más adecuada. Y cojea.


A ver...como buen yanqui, no diría nunca espontáneamente "_in_ hospital" ni "_off_ the telly". Hasta hace poco una y otra frase me hubieran sonado francamente mal construídas. Con todo, sabiendo como sé ahora que tales construcciones se oyen a diario en otros países que el mío, si alguien que aprende inglés me pregunta por ellas, tampoco le voy a responder que son incorrectas, que mejor no las use y punto. No soy ni de lejos un "descriptivista" a ultranza. Solo considero que en un idioma tan dilatado geográficamente como el inglés o el castellano, algunas divergencias habrá por fuerza y los que estudian esas lenguas merecen saber de su existencia.


----------



## Rocko!

AmideLanval said:


> los que estudian una de estas lenguas merecen saber de su existencia.


Acabo de revisar algunos libros destinados a la enseñanza del español como segunda lengua. Lo que vi es que algunos autores sí enseñan la estructura [_verbo en presente + hace_], y mi primera impresión es que esos autores desconocen que lo que deberían enseñar es [verbo en pretérito + hace] y también [verbo en presente + desde hace].
Tampoco soy un purista pero creo que el error de estos libros sería por el desconocimiento de las formas que son estándar o por el desconocimiento de que no es una buena idea simplificar fusionando dos modelos en uno solo. Quizás en libros de español de nivel avanzado sí sea conveniente enseñar los usos coloquiales que pertenecen a ciertas zonas hispanohablantes, pero yo veo que son libros de nivel básico los que los enseñan, y esto podría ocasionar que los estudiantes se acostumbren primero a una forma que es rechazada por las normas, dificultando la posterior adopción de la forma estándar.

Es cuestión de elegir.


----------



## Dymn

A todo esto, ¿hay algún país en el que la versión sin el "desde" suene bien o incluso mejor que con el "desde"? 

Me parece bien que se comente que puede darse esa forma en algunos hablantes pero para un estudiante de castellano que en principio no quiera profundizar más, no es aconsejable.


----------



## Rocko!

Dymn said:


> A todo esto, ¿hay algún país en el que la versión sin el "desde" suene bien o incluso mejor que con el "desde"?
> 
> Me parece bien que se comente que puede darse esa forma en algunos hablantes pero para un estudiante de castellano que en principio no quiera profundizar más, no es aconsejable.


En este hilo (*link*) dos argentinos y dos chilenos dicen que les parece normal (lo sugirieron con otras palabras).
Yo no sé sobre México, yo usaría _desde hace_, pero como ya dije anteriormente acepto situaciones específicas donde podría prescindir de _desde_.

Los cuatro foreros que admitieron allí que a ellos les parece normal en sus entornos, son foreros que me parecen sinceros.


----------



## Océano Neutral

Para mí:

_1. Hace 2 años que estudio español. _*(Me suena muy informal, yo no la usaría)*

_2. Estudio español hace 2 años._ *(Me parece una frase anómala)*

_3. Estudio español *desde* hace 2 años._ ⭐ *(La usaría en todo momento) *

Y añado:

_4. *Desde* hace 2 años (que) estudio español._* ⭐*


----------



## Sendro Páez

Océano Neutral said:


> 4. *Desde* hace 2 años (que) estudio español.


A mí no me parece correcta con la palabra _que_. Sin ella (_Desde hace *dos* años estudio español_) sí lo es y podría ser, por ejemplo, la respuesta a la pregunta «¿Qué proyectos has emprendido en tu vida últimamente?». Por contraste, la disposición que estábamos contemplando hasta ahora, _Estudio español desde hace dos años_, parece más la respuesta a la pregunta «¿Desde cuándo estudias español?».

De paso, estoy básicamente de acuerdo con lo que Rocko! ha dicho en sus tres últimas intervenciones y también con lo de Dymn.


----------



## Océano Neutral

Sendro Páez said:


> A mí no me parece correcta con la palabra _que_...


Reconozco que al parecer sí es de mal uso. De hecho lo he escuchado mucho en mi entorno, podría decirse que es un mal hábito o mala construcción de la frase, gracias por la acotación.* Al menos lo coloqué entre paréntesis, que indica que se puede omitir. *



Sendro Páez said:


> ...Por contraste, la disposición que estábamos contemplando hasta ahora, _Estudio español desde hace dos años_, parece más la respuesta a la pregunta «¿Desde cuándo estudias español?».


Aquí sí discrepo.

*¿Desde cuándo estudias español?* puede ser fácilmente respondido con estas oraciones:

_*1. Desde hace 2 años estoy estudiando/estudio español.**_
*2. Estudio español desde hace 2 años.
3. *_*Estoy estudiando español desde hace 2 años.

**Aunque suene repetitiva_, no veo impedimento gramatical para no usarla. De hecho, podría asegurar que es muy habitual en el lenguaje coloquial.


----------

